# Fried Cauliflower Rice....



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Anyone ever tried this stuff? I can't believe it actually tastes good!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

yep wife uses it on her diet, takes on flavors of food it is added to, not bad at all


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I ate cauliflower mashed taters the other day and they were very very good. Heard the rice is good but ain't tried it yet!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Eat it all the time... good stuff. 

First time I ever had it, the wife made chicken fried rice and I didn't believe that it was cauliflower. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Yup. We use it pretty often. 
Try a spaghetti squash instead of pasta noodles 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Yup. We use it pretty often.
> Try a spaghetti squash instead of pasta noodles
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Have not eaten spaghetti in 6 months, been wanting to try those Zoodles... zucchini noodles. After how well this stuff tasted, I dang sure plan to try sooner than latter!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

jaster said:


> Have not eaten spaghetti in 6 months, been wanting to try those Zoodles... zucchini noodles. After how well this stuff tasted, I dang sure plan to try sooner than latter!


I've had those once. Tasted like pasta to me. We take the spaghetti squash, cut it in half long ways, scoop out the seeds. Salt,pepper and olive oil the inside. Then it goes in a glass baking dish with some water in the bottom, cover with foil and in the oven. Once it's done take a fork and shred the meat of the squash thus making "noodles". Drain the water off after you are done. Healthy spaghetti. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmm, if I can get a day off this weekend, I would like to try that!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

spaghetti squash aint that bad. Now its not real spaghetti cause I love the real thing.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Pieology in the mall has a pizza with cauliflower crust. It was good. Surprised me.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Heard about that, is on my to try list soon. Just made some more of this last night too, lol


----------

